

Show HN: a weekly email about what's hot in your favourite languages - scottjackson
http://cccode.cc

======
oschrenk
Good idea. Would you consider adding it as an rss feed? I think it would be
nice to be able to subscribe to something like <http://cccode.cc/shell+java-
script+java.rss>

------
adambratt
Cool idea although I think you should provide an example newsletter. I'd also
like to see some more info on where you'll be gathering this information and
how you'll choose to aggregate it.

~~~
scottjackson
> some more info on where you'll be gathering this information and how you'll
> choose to aggregate it

My server basically spends the week trawling GitHub for trending projects, so
the scope of what can appear in a newsletter is kinda limited for now (only
stuff that's trending on GitHub). In the future, I'm thinking of looking in
other places (Twitter, Pinboard, etc.) for content to put in the newsletter,
but the problem there is relating a link in a tweet to a particular
programming language — things like PHP and Objective-C are easy enough, but
just doing a search for tweets with "#python" and links in them isn't going to
return very many meaningful results. So this is just a first release to test
the waters and see if there's demand for something like Cccode. If there is, I
plan on broadening the scope a bit. For now, though, think of it as "the
hottest (GitHub) projects in your favourite language".

Thanks for checking it out!

------
SwearWord
No C# :(

